# The Big Pig Gig - $25,000 in prize money...



## thebigpiggig (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi folks,
I just wanted to make sure that all of you were aware of the competition in Wisconsin on September 28th-29th.  Check out the Big Pig Gig website, an feel free to post any questions you have about the competition, and I will do my best to answer them.


----------

